# Marine Corps Slab Carving



## lumberjackchef (Oct 3, 2012)

One of my customers recently inquired if I could do a slab carving of his marine corps sticker that he gave me.

Here's what I came up with. 33" x35" catalpa slab.







:hmm3grin2orange: He was pleased! :hmm3grin2orange:​


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Oct 3, 2012)

not only do you cook but you also do good work. semper fi rep to you


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 3, 2012)

Darn nice job!!

I have seen much,much, lesser efforts selling for big bucks around Oceanside and Jacksonville.

Nice detail, but not too much to obscure the woods own features, and a nice balace of shading. Very nice!

A big OOOOHRAH! To ya on that one!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 20, 2012)

I missed this one. That is really nice!:msp_thumbup:


----------

